# Installer MSN Messenger pour Mac OS 9.0 ?



## chouchana (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un ici peut-il m'expliquer comment faire pour installer MSN Messenger lorsque l'on a la version 9.0 (IBook) ?
Je ne trouve à installer que la version compatible avec 9.2...
http://messenger.msn.fr/??PS=70635&NC=10009&CE=12&CP=1252&HL=Messenger
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Sebang (11 Mars 2005)

Si tu as un iBook, alors tu devrais mettre à jour en 9.2. C'est gratuit et plus ou moins automatique : tu vas dans les tableaux de bord (menu pomme) et tu cliques sur "mise à jour logiciels" (ou quelque chose comme ça). Là il devrait te proposer au moins la mise à jour 9.2.2 parmi d'autres éventuellement.

Après 9.2.2 installé, t'as plus qu'à installer MSN messenger (mais y tiens tu vraiment ?  )


----------



## chouchana (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, et merci beaucoup de ton intervention. Grâce à toi, j'ai procédé à cette mise à jour.
Je tiens à msn car je viens de rencontrer quelqu'un avec qui je ne peux dialoguer que comme ça. Et moi, je tiens à dialoguer avec lui !
Au fait, après je fait quoi pour avoir un compte ? Merci encore !


----------



## Sebang (11 Mars 2005)

Et bien de rien, content que tu sois content. 

Pour ce qui est d'ouvrir un compte, j'imagine que le plus direct est d'aller sur hotmail.com et d'ouvrir un compte hotmail pour ensuite le réutiliser dans MSN. Je sais que les dernière version permettent de se servir d'autre chose qu'Hotmail, mais comme on parle d'une version ancienne ici...

Enfin bon, j'ai pas le pas-à-pas en tête là, mais si tout les windowsiens arrivent à se servir de MSN, c'est que ça doit pas être trop prise de tête.


----------



## djgwada (30 Décembre 2008)

bonjour 
je possède un MAC OS X et on m'a offert une webcam et je voudrais l'utiliser mais la version de msn messenger que je possède  (7.0.1) ne mis permet pas .Si quelqu'un pourait m'aider ce serait gentil MERCI
               PLEASE HEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPPP  MEEEEEEEEE   !!!!!!!


----------

